# Trying to find a sound gard cab



## treyrooster (Mar 22, 2021)

I’ve called many salvage yards trying to find a good quadrange sound gard cab with no luck. Does anybody know of where I could find one at a decent price.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Decent price depends on one's opinion? They had 5 SGB's listed. IIRC the shifter consoles can be changed from one cab to another


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I bought one last year off auctiontime.com from a yard in Dumas Arkansas it is for a 4960 power shift was like new got it for $4000. They had several others sitting around might check with them. one day maybe I will have time to put it on my 4455 mfwd power shift. That factory 4 post sucks in the summer.


----------



## treyrooster (Mar 22, 2021)

I must not be entering the right search criteria. I have no luck searching auction time it seems to pull up every tractor on the planet with a cab not just a cab for sale.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I just go to attachment section, farm equipment, cab's. That will show you all brands. Dosen't matter now I just checked none there. Have you called Dumas tractor 870-362-7037 Larry should have a few.


----------



## treyrooster (Mar 22, 2021)

I called Dumas they are checking the yard and sending pics. He wasn’t sure if they had a quad trans or not. Does anybody know if it’s possible to swap the power shift console out for a quadrange?


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

If you are going from a cab to a cab then yes you can carry all your shifter parts over. In my case from a 4 post to cab I would have to buy a few pieces. If you don't mind me asking why are you hunting a cab?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

treyrooster said:


> . Does anybody know if it's possible to swap the power shift console out for a quadrange?


The shifter linkage & guide can be interchanged from 1 cab to the other.


----------



## treyrooster (Mar 22, 2021)

Mine was rolled onto its side years ago. all of the glass besides just a few pieces are missing and it is leaning with a small twist. I’m going to attempt to straighten it since it’s only the front side that has damage but I’m not sure it’s salvageable. If I can straighten I’m still looking at a fairly expensive parts list.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

If the door is damaged you will be better swapping cabs. I have dealt with a few roll overs lots of times they have hidden problems.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Not sure where you are, but there's a scrap yard in Mitchell, Nebraska


----------

